# Eroids source reviews



## TestPHreak24 (May 22, 2015)

so i was looking at Kodiak Queen and when i searched for reviews all that really came up was alot of very positive reviews on Eroids. 

they seemed alot more legit than alot of reviews (ie they werent worshipping KQ and some reviews were slightly negative. talked about how it took way longer to receive their package, payment being denied by CC company and having to call to approve it)

Their prices are average to high depending on what you are looking for, and a good selection of ancillaries (which is clutch)

anyone here have any experience with sites that are reviewed on eroids? or Kodiak Queen themselves (out of Alaska, so being domestic i was a bit sketchy on em)


----------



## ColoradoJay (May 22, 2015)

Out of curiosity, why does someone being domestic make them sketchy?  I've been considering placing an order through an outfit in Turkey that I've ordered from before - one of their options is a domestic UG lab called "NY Labs" that I've heard is legit.  Just curious if there is something I should be considering related to them being domestic that I'm missing.


----------



## DF (May 22, 2015)

Oh they take credit cards! Wooooo! seems ok


----------



## mickems (May 22, 2015)

Everybody knows you don't use credit cards to purchase gear online. You gotta use paypal. sheesh, these noobs.


----------



## 4everstrong (May 22, 2015)

Kodiak Queen is Gtg and i dont ever recall her accepting Credit Cards as payment.


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 22, 2015)

i would be hesitant of eroids , just my .02


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 23, 2015)

I agree, a website that is so forward with illegal substances and a source that takes credit cards is a no go in my book.

Too big of a paper trail


----------



## bigmike0321 (May 23, 2015)

agree with everyone else. do not use a credit card to purchase gear.


----------



## KingBee (May 23, 2015)

what if u use one of those prepaid cards like u get at walmart. is that safe?


----------



## kingsamson (May 23, 2015)

oh man KQ is shit!!

stay away! please, i know some girls who ran their var/primo

shit was bunk or faked in one case aka the primo = test, bad news bad source 

probably mostly underdosed and faked shit


----------



## TestPHreak24 (May 26, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> Out of curiosity, why does someone being domestic make them sketchy?  I've been considering placing an order through an outfit in Turkey that I've ordered from before - one of their options is a domestic UG lab called "NY Labs" that I've heard is legit.  Just curious if there is something I should be considering related to them being domestic that I'm missing.


ive heard its alot more likely to be monitored since its domestic. or be fake. or a sting. since that shit is more tightly watched in the US than it is in europe or asia. If the authorities have been tipped off on the source they will monitor orders and boom. youre done. or at least red flagged.  read about it happening a few times in forums.

if you order international and it happens to get seized, usually you will just get a seizure letter. which you can ignore and it will be dropped (thats coming from a lawyer) worst case scenario they try a controlled delivery but since ive never had to sign for any of my packages before, that would be a red flag, so you just refuse to take delivery. you still may have your address red flagged but its better than getting arrested.


----------



## TestPHreak24 (May 26, 2015)

4everstrong said:


> Kodiak Queen is Gtg and i dont ever recall her accepting Credit Cards as payment.


upon further review she doesnt. which is even sketchier. she doesnt accept CC (which is legit) yet people have claimed to have used them in reviews.


----------



## TestPHreak24 (May 26, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> i would be hesitant of eroids , just my .02


ive never used them as a source review but they have reviews on almost every site so i wanted to see how reliable they may be


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2015)

KingBee said:


> what if u use one of those prepaid cards like u get at walmart. is that safe?


Like green dot or vanilla? Those services are ending and won't be a payment option


----------



## TestPHreak24 (May 26, 2015)

i would just avoid using a card regardless


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 26, 2015)

Haven't heard about them but be careful.


----------



## KingBee (May 26, 2015)

POB, i was reffering to like a walmart money card, its a prepaid visa or mastercard.


----------

